# Overnight June 4-5



## Cody_Smart (Jul 22, 2016)

Did our first overnighter of the year last weekend. Fishing was good but the weather was bad.

Left the pass around noon and loaded up the well with crazyfish, el y, and some big threadfins and headed to the rigs. Seas were great and blue water was very close in. Made it out to our first stop (Rowan Relentless) around mid afternoon and got set up to live bait fish. Made a few passes and marked some fish so we threw out some baits. Got a few bites but hooks pulled on all of them. Caught a few sharks and decided to pack it up and run over to Ocean Blackhawk. It was completely dead over there, we did not mark a single fish on 2 laps around the rig so we made the run further south to Delta House. Marked some decent fish over there but they were all deep so we rubber banded a live bait down about 150ft and got a good bite. It was a weird fight, we couldn't tell if it was a shark or a big tuna. No head shakes or tail beats. So, we got strapped into the harness and 35minutes later we had our answer, a 8-10ft dusky shark. Not what we wanted. Nice Blackfin were busting bait everywhere around us so we tossed a few poppers and hooked a few but ended up pulling the hooks on all of them.

Now it was night time so we started to try and jig up a few blackfin to chunk. We were marking good but we could not get them to bite, when we did they got off almost as fast as they were on. We had rubber hooks with us apparently. We ended up catching a big barracuda on a popper so we used him as chunk bait instead. We diced him up and started chunking around 8 or 9. Put some nice blackfin in the boat doing that. Around 9:30 we got a really good bite. Pulled line out the anglers hand and then peeled a few hundred feet of line out. Put a belt on him and got to work on the fish. About 30 minutes later he started doing circles and got color, a nice 40lb Yellowfin. Put a gaff in him and threw him in the boat. 

Tried some more chunking after that but we kept getting sharked so we moved way off the rig and started marking a ton of fish. Caught some more blackfin on the chunk and jigs. These were some of the biggest blackfin I've ever seen in my life we caught 2 that were over 20lbs and one that was close to 30lb. Absolute turbos. 

We caught some big hardtails to get ready for the early morning bite, but at this point the rain had already started and the radar wasn't pretty. We fished a grand total of 10 minutes Saturday Morning and then made the call to head for the barn as that big storm was quickly approaching.

It was a great trip putting some good friends on their first tuna. Hopefully next time we can get that morning bite when mother nature allows us to.
Tight Lines!
- Team Livin' Lucky


----------

